# Riello Oil Burner Leak



## UpStateNY (Jan 21, 2017)

Okay this is off topic but it may help a few folks on this forum.  

I have a Riello 40 burner for my boiler.  It was leaking oil.  My good friend has HVAC business and he just said get a new Beckett Burner.   He hates Riello burners.  My oil company that cleans and services my boiler said the same thing and did not know how to fix this problem.  Parts for Riello burners are harder to find these days.  I have been using a pan under the burner to collect the oil and dump it out every couple of weeks.  Not a lot of oil but not the safest thing.  

Well for $32 I fixed the oil leak on my Riello 40 by replacing the hydraulic jack (note it needed the small one).  See the video.  It took me all of two minutes to replace it. 



Some places want over $100 for a Riello Hydraulic Jack.  I got mine online from Patriot Supply in Plainview, NY 

Hope this saves at least one person from having to jump to a Beckett.  Sooner or later I am going to have to buy a new burner.


----------



## Eekeman (Jan 21, 2017)

Good to know I have the same issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 21, 2017)

Interesting.  I have Beckett and it nothing like that.  Does it open the air shutter under certain conditions?


----------



## cableman (Jan 21, 2017)

I just swapped out my f5 for a used f3 i bought so i can run a peerless wbv3 at its lowest btu.
My old f5 had the hydraulic shutter which hasnt leaked and the newer f3 has the electric shutter which needs a constant hot wire.
So as of right now my shutter is open all the time. I read online these shutters get by passed alot by techs due to problems with them not working or leaking.


----------



## pageyjim (Jan 21, 2017)

Riello oil burners are great and easy to work on. It is just that there are fewer and fewer oil mechanics out there and many are not rained on Riello. Good job!


----------



## UpStateNY (Jan 21, 2017)

velvetfoot said:


> Interesting.  I have Beckett and it nothing like that.  Does it open the air shutter under certain conditions?



Yes when the furnace calls for heat it opens the shutter and closes when the furnace flame is no longer providing heat.  You can see it open and close at the end of the video.  I believe the theory is there is no DRAFT up the chimney cooling the boiler when their is no flame.  Also no draft pulling in outside cold air into the house when not burning.


----------



## cableman (Jan 21, 2017)

Im not all convinced the shutter does much while burner is off, the damper in the flue is not really sealed and i watch that move around if its windy out sucking the air out of the basement.


----------



## UpStateNY (Jan 21, 2017)

cableman said:


> Im not all convinced the shutter does much while burner is off, the damper in the flue is not really sealed and i watch that move around if its windy out sucking the air out of the basement.



My stack temp is low enough that I can put my hand on the pipe with my high efficiency Buderus Boiler and burner. My very old previous boiler I could not put my hand on the stack with burner firing and hot boiler.


----------



## cableman (Jan 21, 2017)

UpStateNY said:


> My stack temp is low enough that I can put my hand on the pipe with my high efficiency Buderus Boiler and burner. My very old previous boiler I could not put my hand on the stack with burner firing and hot boiler.



Thats cool but thats with the burner running and im talking about the shutter closing while boiler is off, all's the shutter does is help keep room air from getting sucked up flue while its not firing.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 21, 2017)

I've said this before, but I've had an oil vent damper for several years, and it's been working fine:
http://www.supplyhouse.com/Field-Controls-OVD-6-6-Oil-Vent-Damper-11822000-p


----------



## cableman (Jan 22, 2017)

Sounds like a good idea but says only to be installed on listed gas appliance. Quick search found they dont make a damper for oil setups anymore.
Ill have to look into that more though....


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 22, 2017)

It is an oil vent damper.  Click the link. http://s3.supplyhouse.com/product_files/OVD-6-brochure.pdf


----------



## cableman (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol ok thanks


----------



## bill3rail (Jan 26, 2017)

Great job and thanks for sharing.  I have never seen one of those.  
I love Patriot Supply because their prices are great.  I found a part from them on sleazebay then I called the store and they sold it to me cheaper than the Sleazebay listing.
Bonus for me, they are 15 minutes away...

Bill


----------



## bill3rail (Jan 26, 2017)

Just for shiits and giggles I searched for Riello and they have a distributor in Hingam, Mass.  

Bill


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jan 26, 2017)

My old furnace had the same failure and after being told about a few incidents where the shutter jack failed and allowed the contents of the oil tank to drain into basements, since it's lubricated using the fuel oil supply, I removed the jack assembly.

I disconnected the jack's supply line and inserted a threaded plug then permanently secured the shutter door in the normally open position. Ran it like that for two more years until a corroding heat exchanger convinced me to replace it.


----------



## cableman (Jan 26, 2017)

I ran a temp hot wire to my electronic shutter and it worked! Now i just need some 3 wire bx to finish it the right way.
 In time ill look into that damper, sounds like a good idea since my burner doesnt come on much for heat with the insert burning.


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you very much, mine has been leaking for a little while now. Now to get the part cheap.......


----------



## Timgksc (Jan 20, 2022)

UpStateNY said:


> Okay this is off topic but it may help a few folks on this forum.
> 
> I have a Riello 40 burner for my boiler.  It was leaking oil.  My good friend has HVAC business and he just said get a new Beckett Burner.   He hates Riello burners.  My oil company that cleans and services my boiler said the same thing and did not know how to fix this problem.  Parts for Riello burners are harder to find these days.  I have been using a pan under the burner to collect the oil and dump it out every couple of weeks.  Not a lot of oil but not the safest thing.
> 
> ...



Thanks. This is a post that keeps on giving five years later. Just paid $40 for the same part. You saved me a lot of cost and aggravation.


UpStateNY said:


> Okay this is off topic but it may help a few folks on this forum.
> 
> I have a Riello 40 burner for my boiler.  It was leaking oil.  My good friend has HVAC business and he just said get a new Beckett Burner.   He hates Riello burners.  My oil company that cleans and services my boiler said the same thing and did not know how to fix this problem.  Parts for Riello burners are harder to find these days.  I have been using a pan under the burner to collect the oil and dump it out every couple of weeks.  Not a lot of oil but not the safest thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 20, 2022)

I replaced the same part two years ago. This is the weakest point on the burner. I was able to buy the part no problem. I think I paid $55.


----------



## UpStateNY (Jan 27, 2022)

If anyone wants my slightly used Riello 40 hydraulic jack (small one),  its free, pay me modest $10 for shipping and handling and its yours.     Glad to help.  

Wow glad my post from 2017 was helpful.   Two years ago I sent my Riello and boiler to the scrap yard.   I now burn Propane at $1.759 a gallon.   Guess which part I saved.  Yup I save the Riello 40 hydraulic jack (small one) that was used for only two years.  Its siting on a shelf in my garage collecting dust 

PM me on this forum if interested.  I will check back with you.


----------

